# From the people who brought you 51 player camp now heartbreak tournament



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 20, 2020)

Wow


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 20, 2020)

32x$295=9.5k
40refx$32=1.3k
Bar & food = 3k

15k payday with maybe 5k in expensive not a bad $profit$ for "free" scouting


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 20, 2020)

It’s. Swapmeet league In Anaheim your really think its going to cost the parent of blues Sc  that much lol


----------



## Socal United (Aug 20, 2020)

Who is insuring it?  What will calsouth do when they find out?


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 20, 2020)

Teams will pay ref before game $45 , Ford & drinks will be sold by the swapmeet vendors. Depends how Many team actually do participate,they will most likely make that much. It’s “private tournament”  cal south has no jurisdiction  from what the person advertising told posted. That they will be making everyone sign a waiver for covid. To host a tournament they are crazy I understand a scrimmage but a 3 days tournament wow. Hope everyone end up being safe at the end. Been there couple times to play pick up with adult. People don’t follow jack with social distancing. Parents next to each other no mask . It’s ridiculous.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 20, 2020)

Who are the referees?  Is this like a Kimbo Slice backyard fight?  Give some guy $45 and a case of miller lite and he’ll ref your soccer game?   (If it is- send me a DM.  I could use the money. And the beer)


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 20, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/socalsoccer/permalink/1690627227773077/
Here the link on fb


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 20, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Who are the referees?  Is this like a Kimbo Slice backyard fight?  Give some guy $45 and a case of miller lite and he’ll ref your soccer game?   (If it is- send me a DM.  I could use the money. And the beer)


Random people who run the swapmeet indoor league


----------



## dad4 (Aug 21, 2020)

This is why we need to get rules in place like Colorado, Arizona, and Texas.

Masks to and from field, parents distanced or in cars, lists kept for contact tracing, and so on.

Makes a lot more sense than making rules no one likes and we cant enforce, then watching us all take larger risks as we work around them.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Teams will pay ref before game $45 , Ford & drinks will be sold by the swapmeet vendors. Depends how Many team actually do participate,they will most likely make that much. It’s “private tournament”  cal south has no jurisdiction  from what the person advertising told posted. That they will be making everyone sign a waiver for covid. *To host a tournament they are crazy* I understand a scrimmage but a 3 days tournament wow. Hope everyone end up being safe at the end. Been there couple times to play pick up with adult. People don’t follow jack with social distancing. Parents next to each other no mask . It’s ridiculous.


Futbol 2 da maxx and your complaining?  Let it go and let the goats have fun.  What club do you work for?  My gosh bro, seriously, let it go......


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 21, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Random people who run the swapmeet indoor league


A tournament for little ones, 7-11 years old. So interesting.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

Mrs Smart Ass just found out she's pregnant.  She asked me to ask all of you what the name of the next member of the Ass family should be.


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Aug 21, 2020)

There was a lot of debate over the all-stars girls camp and now there is debate about this.  Does it technically abide by all the rules?  Probably not.

But I hope we can all agree on this: so much has been taken away from these kids over the last few months.  If they can have a fun weekend playing the game they love then I'm happy for each and every girl who gets that chance.  Thank you to @Luis Andres and @Hodari for giving them the opportunity with having to go to AZ or UT.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

Here are a few healthy rules adults dont follow.  Our kids are not stupid and they see all the hypocrisy with the adults.  Especially, unhealthy eating and drinking.  We are a very unhealthy country and so many people are dying from so many diseases.  We all know WHO is dying from this virus.    

Eat on the couch: 51 percent
Breakfast for dinner: 50 percent
Snacks before dinner: 50 percent
Eat sugary food before bed: 45 percent
Dessert for dinner: 37 percent
Not eating all my vegetables: 16 percent


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Aug 21, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Here are a few healthy rules adults dont follow.  Our kids are not stupid and they see all the hypocrisy with the adults.  Especially, unhealthy eating and drinking.  We are a very unhealthy country and so many people are dying from so many diseases.  We all know WHO is dying from this virus.
> 
> Eat on the couch: 51 percent
> Breakfast for dinner: 50 percent
> ...


57% of all statistics are made up on the spot


----------



## Justafan (Aug 21, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> Thank you to @Luis Andres and @Hodari for giving them the opportunity with having to go to AZ or UT.


How much of this is altruistically for the kids and how much of this is because these guys NEED A FIX?  I get it, I was addicted.  But if it was truly about the kids, all these dads who need a fix can get their dd's together to play pick up games or have informal scrimmages.  That's definitely something I would have done when my dd's were that age, so I get the frustration.  But you have trophies, MVP's, and golden boot awards, I think that's ALL for the dads.  Didn't Luis Andres's dd win the mvp award at the last camp he promoted?  If this gets cancelled, he's going to be down in skid row begging for a hit.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

Justafan said:


> How much of this is altruistically for the kids and how much of this is because these guys NEED A FIX?  I get it, I was addicted.  But if it was truly about the kids, all these dads who need a fix can get their dd's together to play pick up games or have informal scrimmages.  That's definitely something I would have done when my dd's were that age, so I get the frustration.  But you have trophies, MVP's, and golden boot awards, I think that's ALL for the dads.  Didn't Luis Andres's dd win the mvp award at the last camp he promoted?  If this gets cancelled, he's going to be down in skid row begging for a hit.


I was addicted???  Hell no, no way you get off like that.  Dude, you got kool aid all over your lips, you just cant see what we see.  If you leave and never come back to the forum, then you are not addicted.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 21, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I was addicted???  Hell no, no way you get off like that.  Dude, you got kool aid all over your lips, you just cant see what we see.  If you leave and never come back to the forum, then you are not addicted.


You're right, who am I kidding?  LMAO


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You're right, who am I kidding?  LMAO


It's cool brah.  Admitting you have a big problem is step #1.  Denial is horrible and causes pain for all.  Have you ever been a part of an intervention?


----------



## Justafan (Aug 21, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> It's cool brah.  Admitting you have a big problem is step #1.  Denial is horrible and causes pain for all.  Have you ever been a part of an intervention?


No, but my wife has put me in check a few times along the way.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

Justafan said:


> No, but my wife has put me in check a few times along the way.


Good wife bro.  I tried to help a friend and his wife. Some "expert" thought it would be a good idea to surprised the wife and have a suit case all packed and ready for a 30 day get a away.  She told everyone to fu*k off and then exposed each persons hypocrisy one at a time. She was dam right.  Her husband, who got us all together in the first place, looked like a complete fool bro.  Basically, they all drank a lot but me.  She had other words for me that I wont share.  It was true and we all left with our tails between our legs.  It was awesome and a story I will never forget


----------



## Luis Andres (Aug 21, 2020)

Let me re assure you guys no one that is not authorized will be allowed to enter the soccer area. No randoms. Only a few VIP’s @Ellejustus being one of them.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> Let me re assure you guys no one that is not authorized will be allowed to enter the soccer area. No randoms. Only a few VIP’s @Ellejustus being one of them.


I feel honored brother Luis.  I found one of dd old Blues cleats from memory lane.  I would like to donate them with a check for $50 to sponsor a young goat who needs help towards fees.  Would that help?  Not all goats come from deep pockets and we need more and more of them in this great game.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 25, 2020)

Would you let your precious child go to a birthday party at Chucks cheese where fifty kids you don’t know will congregate for two hours?

Would you yourself go to a private lake house party with fifty people you don’t know are gonna catch a buzz together?

Would you jump on a crowded cross town bus to get to the beach for a day of fun in say, Huntington Beach or Corona Del Mar?

What if there’s someone there that’s not wearing their mask at all or wearing it but letting their drippy nose hang out over the top?

You gonna have the courage to say something to them?

Or let it slide and accept the risk?

This “tournament” for wee little ballers seems like a fine place to spend Labor Day!  Sheesh.


----------



## 46n2 (Aug 25, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Would you let your precious child go to a birthday party at Chucks cheese where fifty kids you don’t know will congregate for two hours?
> 
> Would you yourself go to a private lake house party with fifty people you don’t know are gonna catch a buzz together?
> 
> ...


Your chances of getting a VIP PASS is slim to none now!!!!


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 25, 2020)

It isn't the playing of the games that is the problem.   Its before and after as they all gather inside 3 feet in a giant group with and without parents that will do the same thing as the kids.    Show me pictures of the kids staying separated, parents not grouped together before and after, the come talk to me about this tournament..

Look what is happening at USC.

"According to Tilley, 14 cases were identified through asymptomatic population testing, and 29 cases were identified through contact tracing. She said more than 100 students living off-campus were now under a 14-day quarantine due to exposure.

Students on campus said they believed a recent party held in the courtyard of the Gateway apartment complex may have caused the spike in cases. There were reportedly more than 100 people in attendance.

“It’s like an eye roll, but honestly, I wasn’t that surprised,” Ella Lao, a sophomore, said. “You’re risking your own self and the others around you so it’s kind of a very self-discipline decision you have to make.”

“There’s definitely a group that still do it which is really frustrating especially because my group of friends has been trying to kind of keep within the bubble,” Aidan Tyssee, another sophomore, said."


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 25, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Would you let your precious child go to a birthday party at Chucks cheese where fifty kids you don’t know will congregate for two hours?
> 
> Would you yourself go to a private lake house party with fifty people you don’t know are gonna catch a buzz together?
> 
> ...


No
No
No
No
No, I will walk away from that person

I would let my 10 year old goat go ball with other goats if temp is checked and all that.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 25, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> It isn't the playing of the games that is the problem.   Its before and after as they all gather inside 3 feet in a giant group with and without parents that will do the same thing as the kids.    Show me pictures of the kids staying separated, parents not grouped together before and after, the come talk to me about this tournament..
> 
> Look what is happening at USC.
> 
> ...


The good news, no healthy soccer players are dying.  This is a strong flu.  It will fly around and many will catch the strong flu from Europe.  It's not going away.  Sports players will catch the Euro flu and that's ok.  No healthy soccer player has died!!!


----------



## MSK357 (Aug 25, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> It isn't the playing of the games that is the problem.   Its before and after as they all gather inside 3 feet in a giant group with and without parents that will do the same thing as the kids.    Show me pictures of the kids staying separated, parents not grouped together before and after, the come talk to me about this tournament..
> 
> Look what is happening at USC.
> 
> ...


I love that last quote, its frustrating that other people are going out in groups, but MY group of friends are being "safe". lol.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 25, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> It isn't the playing of the games that is the problem.   Its before and after as they all gather inside 3 feet in a giant group with and without parents that will do the same thing as the kids.


This is my suspicion as well.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 25, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> This is my suspicion as well.


I got VIP Pass.  I will observe and I will report back 100% an honest report.  Let's give them a chance to be safe.  My dd school is opening up after Labor Day. Things are looking better and better in OC and we have so much more information.  I know top players and teams going to AZ for scrimmages.  I know teams in SD who have been playing since June.  I know this and I know that.  I just don;t snitch on them.  I want to do, what they get to do but we dont.  Our team's coach also follows the rules as does our Director.  It's the right choice and I support it, although their is this little teenager in me that wants to break the rules.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 25, 2020)

Look, maybe I leveled too harsh a judgement on this tournament but here’s where I’m coming from: I’m a business owner that is completely shut down due to Covid and how it has impacted corporate governance of employee meetings, travel, trade events, brand launches, seminars and on site training.

There’s a massive swath of our society that works really hard (or is forced) to comply with strict new protocols and along comes something that sounds like “pirate” tournament with minimal oversight just because it’s taking place on private property.

I absolutely agree that the players will most likely be fine.  But who do they see later that day?  Or the next?  

I’ve seen enough parents out and about to know that some will shrug off the whole need for a mask, others who will NOT wear a mask as a show of unity with t. 

I’m sure I’ll get more f.u’s

Let sanctioned organizations proceed with caution that are helping our kids inch closer to playing.

Carefully controlled scrimmage in AZ? Great!

But a condensed tournament in Anaheim where the only stated control is “temperature will be checked” and unauthorized people not permitted..? 

That’s like going to the lake party or dropping kids off at chuck’s cheese birthday.


----------



## MSK357 (Aug 25, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Look, maybe I leveled too harsh a judgement on this tournament but here’s where I’m coming from: I’m a business owner that is completely shut down due to Covid and how it has impacted corporate governance of employee meetings, travel, trade events, brand launches, seminars and on site training.
> 
> There’s a massive swath of our society that works really hard (or is forced) to comply with strict new protocols and along comes something that sounds like “pirate” tournament with minimal oversight just because it’s taking place on private property.
> 
> ...


or like dropping kids off at a daycare....or protesting in large groups....or waiting in long lines at costco and then shopping for produce...or....


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 25, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Look, maybe I leveled too harsh a judgement on this tournament but here’s where I’m coming from: I’m a business owner that is completely shut down due to Covid and how it has impacted corporate governance of employee meetings, travel, trade events, brand launches, seminars and on site training.
> 
> There’s a massive swath of our society that works really hard (or is forced) to comply with strict new protocols and along comes something that sounds like “pirate” tournament with minimal oversight just because it’s taking place on private property.
> 
> ...


Do you go out to the beach and scream at people for being too close together? Do you drive around looking for illegal parties? Do you go on baseball forums and tell them how dumb they are for playing tournaments? Or is it only the soccer folks you rage at? I really hope you were this outraged at the mass protests going on in LA in early June while LA was the epicenter of the problem.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 25, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> or like dropping kids off at a daycare....or protesting in large groups....or waiting in long lines at costco and then shopping for produce...or....


Many people have been avoiding all three of those, for exactly that reason.  Games with kids at home, no mask protests or blm protests, and grocery delivery.  

Day care is the hard one.  If your job won’t let you work from home, that’s a risk you can’t do much about.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 25, 2020)

No f.u.??


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 25, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> No f.u.??


Lol. I can be civilized.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 25, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Do you go out to the beach and scream at people for being too close together? Do you drive around looking for illegal parties? Do you go on baseball forums and tell them how dumb they are for playing tournaments? Or is it only the soccer folks you rage at? I really hope you were this outraged at the mass protests going on in LA in early June while LA was the epicenter of the problem.


Soccer seems to be higher risk than baseball.  Probably because it is a real sport where you have to run more and breathe more heavily.

And I have equal contempt for the protesters, whether BLM or anti-mask.  The protests were just stupid.  All of them.


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 25, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Many people have been avoiding all three of those, for exactly that reason.  Games with kids at home, no mask protests or blm protests, and grocery delivery.
> 
> Day care is the hard one.  If your job won’t let you work from home, that’s a risk you can’t do much about.


I don't understand how we can't play sports in California but day care is acceptable


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 25, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Soccer seems to be higher risk than baseball.  Probably because it is a real sport where you have to run more and breathe more heavily.
> 
> And I have equal contempt for the protesters, whether BLM or anti-mask.  The protests were just stupid.  All of them.


I would say, just like soccer, baseball’s risk comes more from congregating before and after the game, and during the game in the dug out. Good luck telling 13 and 14 year olds to stay 6ft apart and ignore eachother during the game.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Would you let your precious child go to a birthday party at Chucks cheese where fifty kids you don’t know will congregate for two hours?
> 
> Would you yourself go to a private lake house party with fifty people you don’t know are gonna catch a buzz together?
> 
> ...


Your panties are showing.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 25, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I would say, just like soccer, baseball’s risk comes more from congregating before and after the game, and during the game in the dug out. Good luck telling 13 and 14 year olds to stay 6ft apart and ignore eachother during the game.


We tend to focus or negatives rather than positives. If you explain to kids that staying 6ft apart in a dugout or on the bench will be a difference between playing a game or nothing at all, I'm sure they will understand.


----------



## watfly (Aug 25, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Look, maybe I leveled too harsh a judgement on this tournament but here’s where I’m coming from: I’m a business owner that is completely shut down due to Covid and how it has impacted corporate governance of employee meetings, travel, trade events, brand launches, seminars and on site training.
> 
> There’s a massive swath of our society that works really hard (or is forced) to comply with strict new protocols and along comes something that sounds like “pirate” tournament with minimal oversight just because it’s taking place on private property.
> 
> ...


I'd be pissed too if my business was completely shutdown.  While I don't agree with some of your positions, I can certainly appreciate your perspective.  I hope you can reopen soon.

Covid might be the least of my concerns if I was letting my kid go to Chucky Cheese! Yikes, that place is NASTY.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 25, 2020)

watfly said:


> I'd be pissed too if my business was completely shutdown.  While I don't agree with some of your positions, I can certainly appreciate your perspective.  I hope you can reopen soon.
> 
> Covid might be the least of my concerns if I was letting my kid go to Chucky Cheese! Yikes, that place is NASTY.


I was trying to be nice about Chucky.  I never took my kids to that place for family time.  I did take her a few times for other kids bday parties.  Talk about nasty pizza and super expensive too.  "dad, can I have more coins.........."


----------



## dad4 (Aug 25, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> We tend to focus or negatives rather than positives. If you explain to kids that staying 6ft apart in a dugout or on the bench will be a difference between playing a game or nothing at all, I'm sure they will understand.


I’ve watched dozens of kids wear their masks as they walk straight to their cones for warm-ups.  If the rules are clear and easy to follow, they get it.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 25, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I’ve watched dozens of kids wear their masks as they walk straight to their cones for warm-ups.  If the rules are clear and easy to follow, they get it.


Yes. Training is happening and at least the olders get the distancing requirements. I'm all for continuing training until Cal South puts out the notice that it's okay to move to the next stage.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 25, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> what great news for OC and to get back on the pitch soon.
> View attachment 8801


Look at that guy in the middle.  bout says it all.  I'm so proud of all my OC brothers and sisters for obeying the mask rules.  The timing of the Heart Breakers 3 x 3 tournament is about striking at the right time.  This could become the premier Labor Tournament ever.  I really liked the 3 x 3 triangle small goal game back when my baby was 9-11.  All about the give and goal and placing shots in the right place.  My dd team was in the finals and she missed a wide open shot to tie to go OT and she was heart broken and vowed to come back the following year to win the big trophy.  I'm honored to be VIP Goat dad guest.


----------

